# New member



## WolfieWriter (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello,

I haven't been on a site with a forum in a long time so please bare with me. I'm kind of shy in person but online I am more open and social. I LOVE to write fantasies and while I don't have a whole lot of finished works, I do have a lot of things started. I needed some advice/ideas for this new story I'm working on and I couldn't get the answer I needed or wanted online so I figured I would go to a Writing Forum to look for help. I will post another thread later (if I am able to with being a new member). 
A little about me:
I have an almost one year old bearded dragon, I love to play video games and I draw a good deal to. I've always wanted to get at least one book published but I've always been super hard on myself and never thought my works were any good. It also doesn't help that I suck at endings! Like I mentioned before, I only have maybe one or two stories actually finished and because of my self criticism I think they are horrible and wouldn't even attempt to get them published. The main reason being, is that I wrote them when I was a teen/early 20s so I feel like now that I've grown and learned more about writing that those are probably better left in the warm-up category.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 30, 2015)

wellll heck Wolfie ... sounds like you need some support and maybe some inspiration.. faaabulous! Welcome to wonderful WF.. My name is Julia and I craaack the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... I want you to take a good look around, maybe check out the writing discussion thread.. there will be a lot of wonderful tips there.. also, read other writer's posts... see how they handle their work.. at least you have identified your dilemma..soooo,that is a good place to start... you can also request the help of a mentor.Nice to meet you... Ohhhh, anyone who loves lizards.. well.. that's cool. see ya around..


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and I hope you enjoy. We have a bearded dragon too, he's nearly four.

You only have two more posts to make and you've reached the mandatory ten. More of the forum will then open up to you.

Have a browse,  take your time and share a little of your work.

All the best
Arthur.


----------



## The Green Shield (Oct 1, 2015)

Welcome, welcome!  That dragon sounds very cool.

And you've come to the right place, we'll make sure you get some confidence to start writing your story. I, too, love fantasy and am in the process of writing one myself (just learned I needed an antagonist, I know, I'm slow. ) Looking forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Oct 1, 2015)

I would have a reptile, or, pet of any kind, if I had the patience. I just can't seem to get animals to love me. Your name brought back memories. Had an old friend that we all used to call wolfie... Oh, the times we had... The best part about writing is that you can always re-work it. 

Unlike drawings... statues, sculptures, or the more permanent things... you can always do another version, comparably much easier than other art forms. 

I hover around Horror and poetry myself, but me or anyone else here would be glad to help. See you around.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Greetings Wolfie!

Don't worry! We are a friendly community here and will be more than willing, after you reach your valid ten posts, to look at your work.

See you around the forums!


----------

